# Arroyo City Report - March 29



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Whoever said that March comes in like a lion and out like a lamb never lived on the Texas coast. The lion is still alive and well……..

Conditions this week made fly fishing challenging. Clouds and high afternoon winds have made visibility in many areas near impossible and casting difficult. None the less, we have found good numbers of both trout and redfish. On mornings when the wind laid down, the regular lagoons and lakes on the west side have lots of tailing fish aggressively eating shrimp. As the wind picks up in the afternoon, we have been moving to the east side and finding lots of scattered fish east and north of the Arroyo. The key to these fish has been finding an edge – a grass line, shore line, edge of a gut, etc. and moving down it. The fish are hugging the structure.

We did fish one day out of Port Mansfield this week. We had at least a few shots at large trout and plenty of shots at redfish. The water on the east side was pretty mucked up. I have heard report of brown tide in Corpus but I don’t think that is what this was. The wind and rain chased us off the water by noon that day and we towed back down to the Arroyo and found fish again on the east side until past 6:00.

I have had several people asking me recently about seeing birds. I have not been seeing the typical gulls over pods of shrimp. However, the wading birds can also show you the way. Yesterday we found big groups of fish first thing in the morning mixed in with the wading birds, who were also eating the shrimp aggressively.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice fish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great report....makes me yearn for the salt again. Excellent spec.


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are some nice reds, caught 3 nice ones saturday morning south of the Arroyo, lots of rat reds, few trout. Thanks for the report.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful fish . . . . detailed report. Sounds like you did well and had fun in less than perfect conditions.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Congrats! I have still yet to master fishing on the fly!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

stxhunter said:


> Congrats! I have still yet to master fishing on the fly!


That's the fun of it - you can spend your entire life doing it and never master it. If you could, you wouldn't do it.


----------

